# M.V. Dorset Coast



## Capt. Billy

I am looking for information on a ship called the Dorset Coast. I am have the ship's wheel that my father salvage during WWII. He was a U.S. Merchant Mariner. My father died in a auto accident 1952. I had to dig to find this information.

My father's photos of the wheel right show up after they left the Port of Algiers. The photos had little to no information, Through the National Archives and military records I was able to plot his voyage.

From the company MacTaggart and Scott Ltd. I got the information that the steering system and the wheel was sent on 11-1936 to the Ardrossan Dockyards Ltd. To be used on the Ulster Coast, for the Coast Line Ltd. I assumed that it was on a new ship. The ship could have been just overhauled and renamed. The ship name it ended up on was the Dorset Coast. 

From a BBC account of unsuccessful salvage operation. I found the Dorset Coast, was sunk in Algiers in May 12, 1943 by an air raid. The ship was not stuck directly, but had close miss to the stern. It was referred to as a 646-ton coastal freighter.

On fishponds.org.uk/luftbri10.html I found the MV Dorset Coast listed as 646 tons 

I am still looking more information on the Dorset Coast. Anyone!


----------



## avonbank

Hi Capt, Dorset Coast built at Ardrossan Dockyard in 1936 for Coast Lines.
1943 bombed & sunk at Algiers & raised in 1947.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ian d.cameron

from clydesite
mv DORSET COAST
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
built by Ardrossan Dockyard,
Yard No 363 
Engines by J G Kincaid & Co Ltd Greenock
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last Name: POLY I (1976)
Previous Names: TERANG (1974), ISABEL 1955), KAA (1953), GALATEE (1947)
Propulsion: oil 4SA 6cy 11.5 knots machy aft
Launched: Wednesday, 09/09/1936
Built: 1936
Ship Type: Coaster
Tonnage: 784 grt
Length: 212 feet 0
Breadth: 33 feet 1
Draught: 16 feet 4
Owner History:
Coast Lines Ltd Liverpool 
1947 Société Algérienne d'Armament Zagamé & Co, Algiers 
1953 Cie Nav des Chargeurs Réunis, Le Havre 
1955 Isabel Nav Co SA (John Manners & Co, Hong Kong), Panama 
1962 Universal Navigation Co Ltd 
1963 Lam Soon Shipping Co Ltd (mng Chuan Ann Shipping Co Ltd, Singapore), Hong Kong 
1967 Cia Nav Viento del Sur SA, Panama 
1974 Malayan Navigation Co Sdn Bhd, Penang 
1976 Tat Lee Investments SA, Panama
Status: Wrecked - 05/08/1976

Remarks: 
12/5/1943 bombed and sunk at Algiers 
1947 raised and refitted 
Wrecked 5/8/1976 off Pasni in 25.18N 63.30E after springing leaks in bad weather (Karachi for Kuwait)


----------



## Capt. Billy

Thanks for the quick replies. good information.

Billy


----------



## Michael one

Hi Billy
The Dorset Coast was built for Coast Lines Company limited in 1936, its sistership Devon Coast was also built in 1936.
A third sistership Antrim Coast was lauched in December 1936 (it had a modification, midships Captain's cabin was brought forward).

From my notes:
Built at ARDROSSAN DOCKYARD, ARDROSSAN. Yard Number 363 (R8.8)
Launch 09.09.36 Trial 22.10.36. (R8.8 R22 R157.14)
Lenght=209'7"(over)	Beam=34'10.5"(over)	Draught=13'7.5"(summer) (R27.7)
Lenght=199.4'(mould)	Beam=33.1'(moulded)	Draught=07'0.5"(light) (R27.7)
Deadweight=930tons	Gross=645.64 Net=233.92(244) (R8.5.39 R8.8 R27.7)
Displacement=1780t	Coeff=0.674 (R22)
Grain=69400 cu.ft	Bale=67100 cu.ft	Bunkers=61.4 tons (R27.7)
A Motor Vessel with a J.Kincaid/B & W diesel engine. 'Trunk' (R8.8 R22)
Engine Number K102 Daily Consumption=4tons (R27.7)
6 Cylinder 4 Stroke 1000BHP 1280IHP NHP	168rpm	(R8.8 R22)
Service Speed on Trial 11.75 Knots Service Speed(1936)=11.5 Knots	(R8.8 R22) 
Three generator units, Davy Paxman/Camble & Isherwood (R8.8 R22)
Auxiliaries=Electrically operated (R8.8)

Ship's Names	Dates Country	Official Signal 
Number Identity	Reference
Dorset Coast,	00.00.36-00.00.43.	U.K. 164303 GZDL	(R8.5.39)
Later names after the war, being:
Galatee
Kae
Isabel

hope this helps?

Michael


----------



## Michael one

Coast Lines Dorset Coast, years 1908 - 1959

Dorset Coast 1, launch 20th may 1908, from W Harkness & Son Middlesbro'
sold October 1915 renamed Arbomme.

Dorset Coast 2, delivered 1924, from James Towers, Bristol
transfer to Belfast Steamship as Logic in 1929
name change to Ulster Hero in 1935
sold to JAA Gardener in 1945 renamed Saint Conan, lost 1951

Dorset Coast 3, 1936, Ardrossan Dockyard
sunk 12th May 1943 Algiers declared lost by Coast Lines after the war.
Raised and sold to French owners, renamed Galatee in 1947
later remaned Kaa, Isabel, etc

Dorset Coast 4, 1937, NV Boel's Schpsw& Mch, Bolnes
BCIS/BCT/Queenship Navigation as Saxon Queen till 1947
renamed Dorset Coast.
1951 renamed Matabele Coast and sent out to South Africa (engine replaced by British Polar in 1950)

Dorset Coast 5, launched 13th january 1959, Ardrossan Dockyard number 427
(only vessel to be converted to 'true' ISO containers and not Coast Lines transport container mix @ 1969/70).

Michael


----------



## steve burden

*Dorset Coast*

My father John Burden was 2nd Engineer on the Dorset coast when she was sunk during the war.
He had been torpedoed and sunk on the Otaio one of NZ shipping Co vessels in 1941 and because there was no NZ ships sailing from UK after he arrived home he was given a coast line ship.
After sailing on a few coast line vessels he was sent out to Algiers to join the Dorset Coast. Coast lines had told him that it was carrying general cargo but when he arrived on board he found that it had been fitted out to take both bulk and drums of petrol!
It was running the petrol from Algiers to Bone before discharging it into landing craft to be taken to the front line for the 1st Army.
The crew that were on the vessel before my Father and the new crowd joined had all been suffering from nerves, not surprising really!
He said the only good thing about the ship was that because they were working for the army supply dept. there was plenty of whiskey!
Somewhere along the line they has acquired a motor launch that they kept close by and when the bomb exploded alongside they all managed to make the launch and sail it to the shore.
I have been at sea all my life and it has been tough enough without someone trying to sink the ship that your on. It must have been really tough.

Steve Burden


----------



## Michael one

*Dorest Coast 1936*

Hi Steve
If you have an email address I 'll send you some info on Dorset Coast and about the Captain.

Thank you for your story


----------



## steve burden

*Dorset Coast*

Hi mike,

Good to hear from you.
My e mail address is [email protected]
I was amazed to find out that the wreck had been recovered and sailed on until the 70ties. She must have been well built, a bit different from from most modern ships!

Steve


----------



## joebuckham

steve burden said:


> Hi mike,
> 
> Good to hear from you.
> My e mail address is I was amazed to find out that the wreck had been recovered and sailed on until the 70ties. She must have been well built, a bit different from from most modern ships!
> 
> Steve[/QUOTE]
> 
> steve not a good idea to put your email address on open site send him a pm


----------



## paul7collins

joebuckham said:


> steve not a good idea to put your email address on open site send him a pm


 Dorset Coast was a regular visitor to Shoreham up to the early 80;s General cargo was loaded and she use to sail out to Spain and back


----------

